# Needing advice on feeding kibble and raw



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, I am certainly no expert when it comes to feeding raw, and I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable members will chime in. But, we have been giving Hans the Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw as a topper on his kibble. We also occasionally give him some raw meat, usually some of whatever I am cutting up for dinner. Like if I trim chicken for a stir fry, I give him the trimmings instead of throwing them away (I have this weird thing about meat, I have to trim it really well or I won't eat it so there is usually quite a bit left over). Sometimes he also gets chicken thighs or drumsticks, if our store puts the organic ones on sale. 

We considered doing all raw, but we travel a lot and he will be going with us, so kibble is much more practical. I don't think we could afford to feed just the freeze dried raw (if he was smaller, I would), and I can't really drag a cooler of raw meat everywhere we go especially if we are on a boat or camping.


----------



## ClaireG23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey. 
I have been feeding raw for almost 2 years and it is AMAZING! My Aussie was fed a high grade kibble and thought I was so great and he was getting the best! 
When he was about a year old we started him on chicken backs. Within 2 weeks his hair started growing in fuller, his hair was miss matched lengths before and it started all coming in shiny and nice. His eyes became so clear and his teeth (which were already forming plaque) became so white and nice! 
I have to say the 2 best things about feeding raw are 
1. No dog smell and very little wet dog smell
2. Poo is wayyyyyy smaller and white and hard. The reason for that is because they are using the meat that they eat and pooping out the bone. Kibble poo is huge because it is mostly filler. And the poo has no smell. 
But most most most of all. The health of your dog is much better (if you do it properly) Tanner has only been the the vet once in the passed 2 years and that was for a spinal X-ray as he got banged pretty hard. 
Also, they shed less (not relevant for a poodle), their nails do grow faster though, lol. 
We only fed chicken backs for about a month, then switched to turkey necks which are better for adult dogs. You should be feeding 80% meat, 10% bone and 10% organ. So we throw in 2 chicken hearts with each turkey neck. 
It actually isn't that expensive, for us it is cheaper. We get turkey necks for $1.75/lb and my dog eats maybe a pound a day, sometimes less, sometimes more. But in overall health you are saving money. 
We are adopting a poodle In about a month and she has been on kibble for 16 months so we are really excited and are going to document and take pictures of the transformation, if there is any. 
If you do feed raw, I would go completely raw. I had to feed kibble to my Aussie the other night because we were stuck at my in-laws and I didn't bring his food. It was really hard for me to do but I knew he was hungry. 
The bad part of raw is traveling with it. It is tricky to keep it frozen if you are going on a camping trip or something. 
I don't think I could ever go back to kibble. Just think, being a dog and looking into that stainless steal bowl everyday and seeing dried kibble.  that is not a fun life. 
I hope you choose raw! It is really the best thing to feed your dog. 
And don't worry about salmonella poisoning! The kibble factories have more salmonella outbreaks than raw feeders, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ClaireG23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good vet. Raw is more expensive then kibble so it is understandable that you would want to feed a high quality kibble and raw. Some people will tell you these should not be mixed at the same meal but I have never had an issue. I also know a lot of people that feed raw and many of them feed both. Dehydrated raw is fine, I use this when we are on vacation with Swizzle because it is easier. I feed commercial raw and raw meaty bones. It is expensive but I have a toy and he only eats 2 pounds a week. If I had a standard I would feed raw meat and bones. There are sticker threads on how to achieve a good nutritional balance.

I think this is a great choice for your puppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can do it all! I feed Molly Raw, dehydrated raw (Sojo's chicken and HK) canned, and kibble!
I don't feed it all in the same day, but rotate it... she gets a raw chicken leg or thigh one a.m., then Sojo's or HK , mixed with canned meat dog food,( 1/4 cup) the next a.m., and then kibble is given every day in her bowl, free fed, but in a measured amount (1/4 cup) She's only 11lbs so as she doesn't eat a whole lot, the dehydrated foods last quite a long time ....I mix my dehdrated with canned food in batches and then freeze it in small portions to use as I need them. Yup! She gets it all! :eating:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you!!! I added a little bit of the Sojo to his food this evening. I was told not to do it all at one time. He loved it. He usually eats a little and runs off, but he ate almost his whole bowl tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Raw bones are so good for their teeth. Make sure to include these in his diet. Raw is wonderful in getting rid of picky eater syndrome. Swizzle quivers with happiness at meal time.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My dogs get kibble plus real meat, sometimes raw and sometimes cooked. I buy directly from farmers and there are plenty of cuts of meat that I can get for $2 to $3 per pound. To find a farmer who sells directly to consumers, check out eatwild.com. One farmer grinds up chicken backs and sells it for $2 per pound. It comes in frozen packages. I defrost it and feed it raw. Other great cuts for dogs are chicken, turkey or duck livers, hearts and gizzards, beef or bison hearts or livers. My dogs love turkey gizzards and you can't find them in the grocery store. I also use fish -- usually cooked tilapia or fish sticks. Another great food that is not expensive is canned wild salmon, and that is good option if you are traveling.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

So do you think 13 weeks is too young to give him a raw chicken neck?

And how much do you use as a topper? Don't want to feed too much or too little. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

